# Do you look at other boobs?



## qdobajoe

I am a newly married man here. I have been married for about 3 months now....and I find myself staring at other women's boobs all the time. Do any of you guys out there have this "problem"? Ladies, do you know we are looking at your boobs?


----------



## freeshias4me

Heya...From a woman's perspective here...
I LOOOOOOVE asses! Especially small ones! Yes, I DO look at other asses, even though I'm married! I figure no harm done, because I'm not off to find someone to cheat with. (heck, I'm completely straight, and even appreciate a nice butt or boobs on a woman!)
I also figure I should do nothing to make my husband feel bad either...So if I see a nice "sight" while I'm with him, I just casually look....Don't OGLE, and don't mention another person's nice "features" in front of your spouse. 
Yes, I do know men love boobs! I don't even mind men staring at them! (Mine are quite large, and I've always got attention from men from them, but have never minded. I know other women who hate being looked at there, though.)


----------



## woe_is_me

if we are wearing something low cut, then yes, we definitely know. when i first got married i would hate it when i would catch the husband oggling. now i'm fine with it because i know nothing will come out of looking at someone walking by. it's like the eyes just tend to naturally go to those areas.in my opinion it's just human nature to check out the opposite sex(or whatever sex you prefer).


----------



## GAsoccerman

perfectly normal, I look at the whole package though and I will comment to my wife, that is a very goo looking woman. She is pretty etc.

My wife Also can comment to me on me, he is handsome, etc.

We are comfortable in our marriage that we know neither will get jealous over an observation.


----------



## mistake maker

Wife and I used to talk about the other sex. We were fine with it.


----------



## Mommybean

Yes, we know when they are being stared at. Some women get offended, some don't. Mine are rather large and perky, so they get stared at a lot; it does not bother me or my H at all. I like boobs, and can appreciate a nice set myself. As long as my H is not tripping over himself staring at some girl or saying totally obscene things, I could care less about him looking. If its done in a totally tactless way, thats a different story.


----------



## michzz

I look, but don't leer. There is a difference.

BTW, there are a significant number of women that like having their boobs looked at. And if they think you stole a peek, they make sure you get a better look.


----------



## Amplexor




----------



## swedish

What? He's just there cuz he loves their hot wings


----------



## Amplexor

swedish said:


> What? He's just there cuz he loves their hot wings


Yup! That's why most guys go there.


----------



## Gomez

I catch my wife stareing at boobs alot more than she catches me.

We are good about it though, we even go to the titty bar together whenever we have the money.


----------



## Amplexor

Gomez said:


> I catch my wife stareing at boobs alot more than she catches me.


Ok, I've got one for that too. Only old guys like me would be able to name those two ladies. Oh back in the days of naturally endowed women. 










OBTW, I like to catch a glance also and my wife doesn't seem to mind. I am a boob guy. She is small breasted but I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## okeydokie

i too look at the whole package, from the rump first


----------



## Sandy55

I notice women's boobs: 

1) If they are huge and half way to the waist and need a bra BADLY because I imagine "Holy Cow" those are going to be in really sad shape in a few years...

2) If they are fake. Some plastic surgeons need to be shot because oranges under the skin look terrible and I can't imagine why that is attractive to anyone.

3) When circuit breakers are popped. 

4) When a woman has nice ones naturally; like when a person has nice hair, or nice skin, or a nice purse, car, etc.

JUST like I notice when a pair of Levis coming or going are just tight enough to make my mind go blank a second :rofl:

Oh, my.


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> I notice women's boobs:
> 
> JUST like I notice when a pair of Levis coming or going are just tight enough to make my mind go blank a second :rofl:
> 
> Oh, my.


and it's that brief moment of confusion men live for.


----------



## dmcneilan

hellllo! mr. obvious of course women know when you are looking at their breasts. it became a joke at work when a son of a client would enter the building the poor sole could not seem to control himself the norm is eye contact during a conversation he could not do it for the life of himself.


----------



## shelleyv

Here we are, chatting about stresses of life, hardships, turmoil in relationships, bringing up children, etc etc, and you are worried about the fact that you look at boobs. Goodness, you have problems. Tell me, what is it that makes them so fascinating? Did you know boobs are made of 100% fat? Gross man. Plus we use them to feed your children! And the older we get the more they sag. LOL. Just stop looking. Its not that hard


----------



## GAsoccerman

but we love looking at them....sorry just can't help ourselves. I even say that to my wife, "what is wrong with us men that we love those things?" She says, "I don't know but it's pretty funny how you guys just start to bable when you stare at them!"

My 10 year old son takes every oppurtunity to rub his head in any woman's boobs. I give him a loko and he smirks a smile at me....he knows what he is doing I just laugh and walk away.

I took my boys into hooters for a "man's night out" my six year old says very loudly "Hey dad look at all the pretty ladies!" 

makes me so proud.


----------



## okeydokie

shelleyv said:


> Here we are, chatting about stresses of life, hardships, turmoil in relationships, bringing up children, etc etc, and you are worried about the fact that you look at boobs. Goodness, you have problems. Tell me, what is it that makes them so fascinating? Did you know boobs are made of 100% fat? Gross man. Plus we use them to feed your children! And the older we get the more they sag. LOL. Just stop looking. Its not that hard


then please convey to all of your well endowed sisterhood to quit wearing revealing tops that obviously display said boobs in a glorious fashion....perhaps burkhas or panchos should come into style. that would stop it. :smthumbup:


----------



## michzz

mommy22 said:


> AMEN!!! You know what drives me more crazy than anything? I hate it when those women bend over right in front of a married man with their boobs hanging out and acting as if they don't know what they're doing. I mean, it's one thing if a woman's just walking by who's well-endowed and you notice. Just don't try to bait a married man with them and act innocent about it. That's just baing a tease!


Yup, I've seen more "accidental" nipple at the grocery store when women do that right as I walk by. And it's not just the big boob girls either.


----------



## okeydokie

mommy22 said:


> AMEN!!! You know what drives me more crazy than anything? I hate it when those women bend over right in front of a married man with their boobs hanging out and acting as if they don't know what they're doing. I mean, it's one thing if a woman's just walking by who's well-endowed and you notice. Just don't try to bait a married man with them and act innocent about it. That's just baing a tease!



apparently though, if you marry one of them you never see the boobs again :scratchhead:


----------



## Mommybean

shelleyv said:


> Here we are, chatting about stresses of life, hardships, turmoil in relationships, bringing up children, etc etc, and you are worried about the fact that you look at boobs. Goodness, you have problems. Tell me, what is it that makes them so fascinating? Did you know boobs are made of 100% fat? Gross man. Plus we use them to feed your children! And the older we get the more they sag. LOL. Just stop looking. Its not that hard



So what if they are made of fat! I'm a girl, never been in to women (they are missing a vital part of equiptment for me)...but a nice set of boobies is a beautiful sight. I'm not talking manufactured ones, but nice, well kept boobs. The fact that they can provide sustenance to our babies, makes them even more fascinating IMO..Women's bodies are beautifully constructed, multi-purpose, and i'm not surprised men do (and will continue to, no matter how much we nag) occasionally run into a wall, or trip over themselves when a beautiful woman walks by. 
It's all about moderation and self control guys. There is a time and a place to tone it down, and a time that its ok to pick your eyes up off the sidewalk....unless you want your wife's high heel inserted in said eyeball, the best time to tone it down is in her company. :rofl:


----------



## Blanca

mommy22 said:


> I hate it when those women bend over right in front of a married man with their boobs hanging out and acting as if they don't know what they're doing.


lol...its funny you mentioned that b/c this happened to me. Im well-endowed and i did bend over in front of a couple once and the lady got pissed at me. lol. im oblivious to other people- i didnt even know the couple was there not to mention to notice they were married. but then the girl said something and i was a little confused at first. lol but ive had large boobs since i was young so i just forget how exposed i am at times. now that im a little older im a little more conscientious, but even now i forget sometimes.


----------



## michzz

Blanca said:


> lol...its funny you mentioned that b/c this happened to me. Im well-endowed and i did bend over in front of a couple once and the lady got pissed at me. lol. im oblivious to other people- i didnt even know the couple was there not to mention to notice they were married. but then the girl said something and i was a little confused at first. lol but ive had large boobs since i was young so i just forget how exposed i am at times. now that im a little older im a little more conscientious, but even now i forget sometimes.


Hey, I know you! I think I saw you at the grocery store.


----------



## dcrim

Men are visual, women emotional. YES, men notice! 

This caused a major fight with an xGF (not the recent one). Her friends eventually told her the same thing. 

I do NOT disrespect my SO in this fashion...yes, I look, but keep it very discreet! 

I can easily manage with a glimpse. I don't have an eidetic memory...but a very good imagination!


----------



## recent_cloud

no i don't.

women should have the opportunity to walk on this planet without worrying about men conspiring a way to secretly ogle them.

i understand there are women who have a propensity to display their breasts but i think thats borne of stunted sexual growth.

so if you're sexually stunted feel free to send a pic of your breasts.

i think i'm conflicted.


----------



## MarkTwain

Sandy55 said:


> JUST like I notice when a pair of Levis coming or going are just tight enough to make my mind go blank a second :rofl:
> 
> Oh, my.


Sandy! You're a naughty naughty naughty girl


----------



## Sandy55

RC: :lol:

MT: Yes, I _am_....__ Hey, I have this THING for Levi's on men. I confess...I go to Rodeos just to watch the bulls. 

Funny thing. TODAY, all Sunday morning, I was hanging about home still in my "nightie". It is this black tank sort of silky think that is not particularily "revealing" and it is mid-thigh length, I can wear it around the sons, as it does not reveal..though if I bend over I take care not to reveal "Mom's boobs" just to not wig out the sons, 23 and 15.75. 

SO, I am coming out of the laundry room after moving clothes from washer to dryer and dog is in hallway outside that door. DH is there and says: "Look at Leo's paw! What is wrong with it?". I love Leo dearly, so I bend over in sort of a half squat, forward to look at the paw. I inspect it well, DH is there, having crouched down beside me to "inspect the paw". I look and see nothing, and then stand back up and go about my business.

I am in the kitchen about five minutes later, getting a cup of coffee, and DH comes in with this grin and a look on his face like the cat that ate the canary, and says to me: "I have a confession to make....nothing was wrong with Leo's paw, I just wanted to get a good look at your tits hanging down before you headed back to your place this afternoon....".

WHAT? :scratchhead: DH is SO weird. CONSPIRING to check out wife's boobs, or any boobs for that matter, kind of childish, 14 year old boy mode if you ask me! DH is such a boob man.


----------



## Sandy55

mommy22 said:


> i swore off waterparks for awhile after losing my bikini top on a waterslide. I've never seen a happier lifeguard than the one waiting at the bottom!


Mommy22: I stopped wearing bikini to waterparks when that happened to me, but i didn't lose the top, the top was wrapped around my EYES when I got down to the bottom of the slide and I had a heck of a time trying to put in back down over my boobs as I was coming up through the water to surface. 

Guys love water slides I imagine....and speaking of that - men's trunks don't always stay in place either....uh, never mind....:rofl:


----------



## Mrjordan13

It only gets more difficult as time progresses unless you're absolutely satisfied with your current situation. Personally, I wish I hadn't gotten married because I want a woman with curves so badly it actually pains me. I get pissed when I see more attractive women because I married my wife for her personality. Big mistake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984

They're beautiful and in a very obvious location. It seems everything is as intended.


----------



## Shoto1984

Just had to add this...

https://www.facebook.com/652414794770763/videos/1114135278598710/?fref=nf


Yeah... what he said :grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything

I guess a 6 and a half year old thread can resurface if its about boobs. Especially when that pic that Amp posted cracked me up.


----------



## TX-SC

Yep, I look. I try not to be obvious about it and don't look when in my wife's presence as I find that to be a little disrespectful. I'm sure she has glanced at a guy's butt or package before.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

Looking never did any harm - just be discrete
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117

Now that I have eagle vision after cataract surgery... More than ever


----------



## Luvher4life

I don't make it obvious, but of course I look. I've even caught my wife appreciating them on occasion. It's not always a sexual thing when looking, but yes, you probably are dead if you don't notice a good set. They don't have to be big, even though they're more noticeable. I like all sizes. A small set can be just as sexy to me. I look at the whole package myself, and yes, my wife does that, too, sometimes. I think it's extremely sexy when I catch her. Of course, I say nothing about it when I do catch her.

By the way, my wife has an extremely nice rack.:smile2: She's well endowed, but that isn't what makes them sexy to me. They are attached to HER, and that is what does it for me.


----------



## think positive

shelleyv said:


> Here we are, chatting about stresses of life, hardships, turmoil in relationships, bringing up children, etc etc, and you are worried about the fact that you look at boobs. Goodness, you have problems. Tell me, what is it that makes them so fascinating? Did you know boobs are made of 100% fat? Gross man. Plus we use them to feed your children! And the older we get the more they sag. LOL. Just stop looking. Its not that hard


Selly, 

I am sorry that what you are going through makes this matter seem so trivial. I think that many men wish that "not looking" was as effortless as you make it seem. Many people struggle with matters that are centered around willpower. Overeating, eating badly, smoking, not excercizing, managing our time, letting our emotions get the best of us, these are just a few examples of changes (that should be relatively easy) that many people struggle with. 

I think the fact that a man would take the time out of his day to querry this of other men underscores our own bewilderment of our tendency to do this. Since the beginning of time societies have tried to deal with this phenominon.


----------



## Married but Happy

Of course. I often bring a spotter along to avoid missing good ones.


----------



## Bananapeel

shelleyv said:


> Did you know boobs are made of 100% fat?


That's absolutely false!


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

shelleyv said:


> Here we are, chatting about stresses of life, hardships, turmoil in relationships, bringing up children, etc etc, and you are worried about the fact that you look at boobs. Goodness, you have problems. Tell me, what is it that makes them so fascinating? Did you know boobs are made of 100% fat? Gross man. Plus we use them to feed your children! *And the older we get the more they sag*. LOL. Just stop looking. Its not that hard


Sounds like you have body issues! :surprise:

My wife is 52 and I quite ENJOY the way they sag, when she lets me actually see them that is!


----------



## Fozzy

I never look at other boobs. I only look at my own.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

Fozzy said:


> I never look at other boobs. I only look at my own.


:surprise::laugh:


----------



## Haiku

I never look at boobs, but I do notice a lot of them looking straight into my eyes. 

What are your boobs doing looking into my eyes?


----------



## Vinnydee

My wife is bisexual so she usually spots boobs quicker than I do. Over the years the balance has tipped over who looks at boobs more. It used to me, but now my wife looks more than I do. I am a butt man but my wife is into boobs.


----------



## ConanHub

Haiku said:


> I never look at boobs, but I do notice a lot of them looking straight into my eyes.
> 
> What are your boobs doing looking into my eyes?


Thank God someone noticed besides me!!!

I think they are very brazen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aine

qdobajoe said:


> I am a newly married man here. I have been married for about 3 months now....and I find myself staring at other women's boobs all the time. Do any of you guys out there have this "problem"? Ladies, do you know we are looking at your boobs?


LOL, I cover mine up so don't think anyone looks :grin2:


----------

